
China reverses 25-year ban on trade and use of rhino horns and tiger bones - mbgaxyz
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2170763/china-reverses-25-year-ban-trade-and-use-rhino-horns-and-tiger
======
ncmncm
Licensing opens the door for bribery. And, it means simple possession isn't
proof of a crime, because there might be a license somewhere.

Corruption at its purest. Americans still sort of pretend, but only to cover
for the most thorough-going corruption the world has ever seen.

------
charlysl
I am sure rich Chinese, who were the only ones that could afford this kind of
"medicine" before it was banned, or those who cater to then, will have no
trouble getting licenses

------
En_gr_Student
This smells like an "art of the deal" maneuver. It feels more about political
than status quo, or even old medicine.

